# Gut reaction?



## lovingmy2boys (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi,

I'm moving out soon from my husband while he's at work. There's abuse factors (but he doesn't think he has a problem/plays victim), and I don't love him anymore. I've filed under fault grounds and I know that will be a surprise when he gets home to find me and kids gone with a divorce summons. 

What can I predict from a normally angry man to react with this information? He knows the marriage is in the crapper, but thinks we can work on it and I know the abuse grounds that is listed in the complaint will be a shocker.

How would you think he would react? If you were to guess about him (an angry, controlling abusive type), how would you think he would react? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I would say make sure you are in a safe place and be ready with the local police number on your speed dial (much faster than 911 in most cities). If he shows up do not engage him, or let him in the house as chances are his anger is going to be out of control.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

That's a joke right? Is that seriously how you've seen any of the men on here? All I've seen is compassionate, seriously hurt men trying to find their way through life and solve their problems while helping others. Very very humanistic men, good men.

I've said that a bit tongue in cheek, but think about your question.



lovingmy2boys said:


> If you were an angry, controlling abusive type, how would you react?
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## lovingmy2boys (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry...I phrased it wrong and have revised it...

Thanks.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

lovingmy2boys said:


> Sorry...I phrased it wrong and have revised it...
> 
> Thanks.


No probs.

I think any man who is a husband and father is going to feel exceptionally and deeply hurt by getting home to find that his wife and children are no longer there and he is being divorced. He will probably also feel very very sad and may be despondent.

What he does with his hurt and sadness will very much depend on the man. You say he’s an angry man, then he’ll probably be exceptionally angry but who knows.

Perhaps it's better to ask the women on here who've had similar experiences to yours and got out of their marriage in a similar way.

But you know your husband better than anyone else here, how do you think he will respond?

Bob


----------

